

Show HN: Our skunkworks project, easy CSS editing and hosting. - tghw

Fog Creek gave us a couple of months to work on something "new" for the company. After a ton of brainstorming, we came up with an idea kind of like JS fiddle for CSS, but with instant hosting baked-in. The result is http://webputty.net<p>WebPutty is built on Google AppEngine (a first for Fog Creek) using Python with Flask and Jinja2.<p>We'd love to hear what you think and if you find it useful!
======
andreyvit
Looks pretty slick for the first version. I love the product tour.

Honestly you gave me some thrills when I heard that FogCreek has made a
CSS/SCSS editor. I'm making LiveReload and just about approaching the time to
monetize it.

Which use cases do you think will benefit from an instant hosting?

------
tghw
Clickable link: <http://webputty.net>

Blog post: <http://blog.fogcreek.com/webputty-css-editing-goes-boink/>

------
feal
Old. Was (and probably still is) on the first page.

